# "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Dem Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ... bin ich  eigentlich auch abgeneigt und wird entsprechend weitestgehend ignoriert.  Ein Blick über die Zusammenfassungen von PCGH und gut. 

Jetzt hat es sich aber ergeben das die letzten 2 Tage immer mal wieder eine halbe Stunde tod zu schlagen war. 
Ergebniss: Die nächsten Tage wird hier ein neues Case und ein Stapel Spiele eintrudeln. Geht ja noch...


----------



## flozn (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Hmm, man sollte ihn schon mitmachen, wenn man etwas Zeit (und natürlich Geld ...) übrig hat, denn z.B. LG OLEDs -50% waren schon ein saugutes Angebot, oder guckt halt einfach auf eure eigene Seite Deals • GTA V PC 23,99€, The Witcher 3 GOTY fur 24,27€, Titanfall 2 PC fur 27€ u. Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition PS4 fur 15,99€ (jeweils inkl. USK-18-Versand) • Nur noch heute 20% Rabatt auf das gesamte Games-, Blu-ray-, DVD-, CD- und Vinyl-Sortiment bei Saturn • Lenovo 10.1" FHD-Tablet heute fur 139€
Das ist ja eh eine halbwegs gute Übersicht 

Corsair Keyboards, Fractal Design Gehäuse, einige gute Nvidia-Angebote, Dishonored 2 zum halben Preis, etc.

Und einige Dinge wie neue HDDs und SSDs bekommt man sonst kaum derart vergünstigt (deshalb waren z.B. die Samsung 850 mit 1 TB und die Seagate Expansion mit 4 TB in weniger als einer Minute ausverkauft ...).

Allerdings gibt's richtig, richtig geniale Angebote wie z.B. Logitech G502 oder G910 Orion Spark mal eben -50% leider nur in UK/US


----------



## mannefix (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Habe in 1-2 Tagen mal ca. 800 Euro verballert. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Halloween und Black-Friday find ich toll!!
Crucial 750 GB für 129 Euro, Sennheiser Kopfhörer statt 230 für 99 Euro, Amazon Fire Stick 25 Euro, Batman Arham Nights für 7,50 Euro, Doom 15,92 Euro, The Bureau XCom 1,99 Euro und 
- ah bins so froh- eine MSI GTX 1070 bei Caseking für 375 Tacken, für meinen Xeon 1230V2. Wollte eigentlich auf Vega und Zen warten. Aber Vega kommt wohl mit 225 TDP(mmh, aber 16 GB). etc
1-3 Wochen vorher  Iphone 6S 128 GB und Sony WD 755 32 Zoll geholt. Muss jetzt mal Pause machen. Die Verführung ist bei mir enorm. Aber Spaß war definitiv hoch.

Bin 50 Jahre. Wenn ich noch 30 Jahre lebe muss ich mir mal was gönnen. Warte ich da 2 Jahre auf die nächste Grakageneration ist schon ein Teil von den 30 Jahren weg. Habe auch keine Schulden oder so.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Gut ist, wenn man von solchen Tagen nichts hält und sie im allgemeinen ignoriert. Besser ist es, wenn man durch Zufall (ohne Suche) über ein gutes Schnäppchen an so einem Tag stolpert, obwohl man was ganz anderes gesucht hat (Winterstiefel).

So bin ich an eine PS4 Slim 1 TB mit Uncharted 4 und 2 Controllern für 299 € gekommen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich sie erst in Februar nächsten Jahres kaufen. Aber diesem Angebot konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.
Tage zuvor hatte ich das gleiche Angebot noch für 399 € beim gleichen Händler gesehen.
Aktuell kostet es 377€+5 € Versand.

Das gesparte Geld ist dann in Spiele für die Konsole geflossen... Black Friday Sale im PSN-Shop. Soviel zum Tage ignorieren.


----------



## XmuhX (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Kann mich der Meinung einiger Redakteure nur anschliessen! 
Der Black Friday ist einfach nur nervig und irgendwie wird alles so ausgenudelt, das er nichts besonderes ist!


----------



## Seebaer (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Es gibt genug Lendenschurz und Keulenträger die den Mist mitmachen. Mich kann man mit so etwas nicht fangen. Und betrogen werden die teilweise auch noch ohne das zu merken.


----------



## JanCormock (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



mannefix schrieb:


> Bin 50 Jahre. Wenn ich noch 30 Jahre lebe muss ich mir mal was gönnen. Warte ich da 2 Jahre auf die nächste Grakageneration ist schon ein Teil von den 30 Jahren weg. Habe auch keine Schulden oder so.



Schaff' dir mal 'ne Frau an, dann vergehen dir die Ferz. Oder denke doch mal an Wohltätigkeitszwecke. Sei's wie's will, viel Spaß mit deinem aberwitzigen Konsum


----------



## beastyboy79 (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Bei solchen Aktionen ist dann nur das hole im wallet black. Es war nur interessant zu sehen wie schnell die SSD von Samsung weg war und die von Crucial. Ansonsten nix interessantes dabei, was man nicht eh schon hat oder sowieso noch nicht benötigt


----------



## Freakless08 (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

"Ich kaufe, deshalb bin ich."
Wieder was tolles für die ganzen Leute die sich anhand von Konsum "besser fühlen" wollen...
Zufriedenheit: Unser absurder Konsum | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## mannefix (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



JanCormock schrieb:


> Schaff' dir mal 'ne Frau an, dann vergehen dir die Ferz. Oder denke doch mal an Wohltätigkeitszwecke. Sei's wie's will, viel Spaß mit deinem aberwitzigen Konsum



Sorry, meine Frau lasse ich nicht anschaffen. Wir Spenden viel nach Peru, ist für alle genug da. Für meine Töchter auch noch. Habe gestern 10 Filme bei Apple gekauft und mir 8 bei Amazon ausgeborgt.
Aberwitzig finde ich eher Deine Vermutungen über (meine) Frau und Wohltätigkeit.


----------



## Maverick306 (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



mannefix schrieb:


> Sorry, meine Frau lasse ich nicht anschaffen. Wir Spenden viel nach Peru, ist für alle genug da. Für meine Töchter auch noch. Habe gestern 10 Filme bei Apple gekauft und mir 8 bei Amazon ausgeborgt.
> Aberwitzig finde ich eher Deine Vermutungen über (meine) Frau und Wohltätigkeit.



Die 10 Filme für 9,99€ hab ich auch mitgenommen. Gladiator, ET und Inglorious Basterds alleine wars wert. Brautalarm war allerdings überflüssig... Hab dazu noch Modern Family 1-4, 24 Season 1&2 sowie die Underworld Trilogie für 19,99€. War kurz Star Trek 11-13 versucht, aber das war eher so "Anschauen und dann auch haten?"

Daredevil hab ich auch noch mitgenommen. Allgemein - erstmal wieder für 6 monate versorgt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenGun_ (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ignoriere solche Aktionen immer, diesmal habe ich bei der Crucial 750GByte zugeschlagen.
Hatte 130€ für die 500GByte gespart. Wollte die eigentlich abends bestellen als mein Handy in der Frühstückspause meinte das da ein Schnäppchen für mich verfügbar ist. Habe die auch gleich gekauft. 250GByte mehr für 3€.


----------



## noname545 (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

es gab schon durchaus sehr gute Angebote z.B das R5 Case für 65€ oder 750Gb SSD 109€, aber es war auch sehr viel Müll dabei. Zum Glück gibt es Seiten die gute Angebote rausfiltern
Auch Amazon konnte dieses Jahr mich nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich kaufe mir was wenn ich es brauche, egal ob da nun ein Sale ist oder nicht. Habe nichts gebraucht also habe ich auch nichts gekauft. 
Bei Spielen mache ich es genauso, ich warte doch nicht auf einen Sale wenn ich ein neu erschienenes Spiel haben will. Es wird dann auch einfach so gekauft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Oh Raff wird politisch. "Mist aus den Trump-Staaten". Soweit ich weiß, gab es diesen Mist auch schon zu Obama-, Clinton oder Bush-Zeiten und schon viel früher. Aber bei der Propaganda hier im Land ist es ja kein Wunder, dass jeder Seppl schlecht über Trump denkt und Hilary Clinton für die Erlöserin hält


----------



## mond702 (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Oh Raff wird politisch. "Mist aus den Trump-Staaten". Soweit ich weiß, gab es diesen Mist auch schon zu Obama-, Clinton oder Bush-Zeiten und schon viel früher. Aber bei der Propaganda hier im Land ist es ja kein Wunder, dass jeder Seppl schlecht über Trump denkt und Hilary Clinton für die Erlöserin hält



Das mit den Trump-Staaten erschließt sich mir auch nicht..


----------



## Freiheraus (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Yolo! Bin zufällig über das Civilization VI Digital Deluxe-"Angebot" für 15,99 bei gamesrepublic (mydealz) gestoßen^^ Das Ende vom Lied, Preisfehler, paypal-Zahlung bereits zurückerhalten und das Game soll bald aus meinem Account wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Oh Raff wird politisch. "Mist aus den Trump-Staaten". Soweit ich weiß, gab es diesen Mist auch schon zu Obama-, Clinton oder Bush-Zeiten und schon viel früher. Aber bei der Propaganda hier im Land ist es ja kein Wunder, dass jeder Seppl schlecht über Trump denkt und Hilary Clinton für die Erlöserin hält



Letzteres ist nicht meine Ansicht, daher bitte ich darum, mich nicht in diesen Topf zu schmeißen. Das System in den USA hat andere Probleme. Bei uns kann Frau Merkel einfach wieder kandidieren.

Davon ab war mein "Trump-Staaten" einfach ein vorausschauend formuliertes Synonym für die USA.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Elektro (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich fands ganz gut, so konnte ich jetzt in der dunklen Jahreszeit meine 3D Film Sammlung um etliche Stücke erweitern.

Aber klar, es ist schon heftig alle Angebote abzuklappern. Zum Glück hat mir der Schnäppchenführer von PCGH da geholfen.

Danke dafür Jungs!


----------



## beercarrier (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

grundsätzlich bin ich eher skeptisch. das problem für mich ist der zeitaufwand, ok ich steh aber auch nicht so auf shoppen im gegensatz zum schoppen, für wen sich preise und qualität lang und kurzfristig als hobby etabliert hat ist so ne aktion sicher ein nettes event. aber schon allein dadurch das ich weiß das an allen ecken und enden getrickst wird ( der in prozenten ausgedrückte preisnachlass kommt von der uvp, abweichende versandkosten, unzureichende typenbezeichnung im angebot (der vorgänger)) hätte ich wahrscheinlich mehr gespart wäre ich in der zeit arbeiten gewesen in der ich hätte herausfinden müssen wo man tatsächlich sparen könnte. naja und, die ergebnisse hätten mich auch noch deprimiert weil das was wirklich renner sind nicht drastisch reduziert werden muss.


----------



## VikingGe (27. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aber bei der Propaganda hier im Land ist es ja kein Wunder, dass jeder Seppl schlecht über Trump denkt und Hilary Clinton für die Erlöserin hält


Es gibt auch Leute, die sich ihre Meinung selbst bilden und zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Trump auch nicht der nächste Messias ist. Propaganda und einseitige Berichterstattung hin oder her, ich finde es schon etwas befremdlich, dass man neuerdings für blöd verkauft wird, wenn man keine ultrarechten politischen Positionen vertritt und kein Fan der entsprechenden Personen ist.

Beim Thema Black Friday denke ich jetzt allerdings weniger an Schnäppchen als vielmehr an Konsumzombies, die stundenlang vor Ladenöffnung schon an der Scheibe kleben, um sich dann ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste mit anderen Leuten um einen Karton prügeln, als ginge es ums blanke Überleben. Das mögen zwar nur Auswüchse sein, sieht für mich aber eher aus wie der absolute Tiefpunkt der westlichen Zivilisation. Nichts, was man unbedingt mitmachen muss.


----------



## Parabellum08 (27. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hab mir für 241,90 Euro die Red Devil RX480 bestellt . Aber auch nur weil ich schon seit 3 Monaten nach ner neuen Graka ausschau halte und andere Angebote in der Zeit irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen sind.
Ansonsten würd ich mir auch nichts kaufen "nur" weil es günstig ist .


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Joa mein Black Friday Fazit war: 
Handys also Xiaomi , Ulefone, UMI waren sogar teurer als vor dem Black Friday, die Schnapper auf Gearbest waren schneller weg als man gucken kann. Das Redmi 3 Pro als Global Edition war vor dem Blackfriday bei 150€, währenddessen teilweise bei 170-190$, also kein Schnapper.
Vmall.eu hatte mit dem Honor 8 für 299€ gutes Angebot, allerdings warte ich auf das 6X weil es völlig ausreichend ist.
Hardwaretechnisch brauche ich dieses Jahr nicht, mein AKG K501 wird noch 20 Jahre mindestens Leben und Filmetechnisch mache ich bei Apple einen riesen Bogen drum. Gottseidank ist es nicht so krass wie in den USA. Wenn man da die Bilder aus den Malls sieht dann fragt man sich was dieser Turbokonsum soll. 

Und die Red Devil von Parabellum wird auch wieder für den Preis kommen.

Und zum Thema Trump:
Wer tatsächlich glaubt ein Milliardär rettet die Arbeiterschicht der glaubt an den Weihnachtsmann. Immerhin sieht man dass auch ein Donald T in seinen Aussagen zurückrudern muss. 
Und ja ich weiß Hillary ist Killary, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, zu Bushzeiten wurde mit gefakten Beweisen der Irak angegriffen, Hillary mag kein Engel sein, aber besser oder schlechter ist da keiner. Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn es Sanders geworden wäre, so wird die USA statt Stillstand Rückschritt machen, egal ob Hillary oder Donald. Zum Rest was sowohl Viking als auch andere schrieben muss ich absolut zustimmen. Es gibt auch mehr als extrem Links oder Rechts, und das sage ich als Linker.


----------



## big-maec (29. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Dieser Black Friday war eher ein Volksfest mit vielen Scheinangeboten. Die richtigen Angebote sind eher Zufälle und nur in einigen Communitys zu finden. Sage nur Amazon Frankreich Crucial MX300 750GB für ca. 70 Euro und einige andere Shops. Habe dieses Jahr dadurch vieles sehr sehr Günstig bekommen.


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Auf die Idee mit Amazon Frankreich bin ich gar nicht gekommen, dabei war es nicht das erste mal das es dort die besten bzw. einzig richtigen Angebote gab. Hättest du auch hier im Forum posten können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Tatsächlich reizt es mich normalerweise auch rein gar nicht, mich durch den Wust von furchtbar schlecht gemachten Werbeanzeigen zu wühlen. Mein erster Black Friday (okay, eigentlich war es "Cyber Monday") Kauf überhaupt war dann aber doch dieses Jahr die 525 GB MX300 für 93€. Weil ich über den PCGH Schnäppchenführer drauf gestoßen bin. Das erste Mal, dass ihr da was für mich relevantes gezeigt habt 

Hatte eh vor, mindestens eine 500GB SSD zu holen, da kam mir das Angebot natürlich gerade recht.


----------



## big-maec (30. November 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Rolk schrieb:


> Auf die Idee mit Amazon Frankreich bin ich gar nicht gekommen, dabei war es nicht das erste mal das es dort die besten bzw. einzig richtigen Angebote gab. Hättest du auch hier im Forum posten können.



Meist sind solche Preisfehler Angebote nur sehr kurz Aktiv. Es gibt Zeitweise auch noch andere Tricks. 

Crucial MX300 SSD mit 750GB fur 109€ [NBB]

(Amazon.fr Prime Day) Crucial MX300 750GB SDD fur 70,57€ - Preisfehler


----------



## mannefix (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Den Black-Friday-Shopping-Spree ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Star Trek 13 habe ich mir jetzt bei Amazon gegönnt, natürlich über den Link von PCGH


----------

